

Nexus 5's production stopped, ‪Nexus 6‬ will be announced soon - bf3rocks
http://www.technostall.com/nexus-5-production-stopped-nexus-6-is-coming/

======
chankey_pathak
Nexus 6's release date will most likely happen in November and expected to
come in two variants. #rumour

~~~
bf3rocks
Getting real sick from these so called rumors.

